# Ford Diesel 2011 vs. Ford Gas 2011



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

To all the 2-Coolers that have either of these new trucks, what MPG's are you seeing both with a load and without? Also, according to the Ford website, the Gas engine will haul 12,200 lbs while the Diesel comes in around 14000 (17000 with a 3.55). The Diesel costs about $8-10K more and as we all know, the good ole days of diesel costing $1.29/gallon are gone. It now rides about $0.50/gallon higher than 87 gas + the $12 ammonia injection fluid every 4-5 tanks (or so I'm told). Oil Changes seem to run about $50 over that of a gas engine. 


FYI - I will use the truck to pull my 25 Whaler Outrage as well as hauling a Ranger (with about 800lbs. of corn) to Junction and back about (5-6) times a year. 60% of the truck's life will be spent on the road in between appts., averaging about 100 miles a day. 

In your opinion, is it worth (for me and what I will use it for) the upgrade going from gas to the diesel?

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Well this would be tough for me as I havent owned a gas in over 20 years.
BUT, I have owned every diesel that has come out by ford over the last 20 years.
They have all been subpar IMO till now.
The new 6.7 is SO FAR, the best diesel I've owned yet.
I have the 3.55 rear end and thats the one to get IMO for towing. I have no idea why the other one is even made.
I can spin the tires from a stand still with just a stock truck.
I regularly get over 20 mpg on the highway taking long trips.
I get 16 plus mph back and forth to work and in town.
The truck rides like any 1/2 ton I've been in and its the quietest truck they have EVER made.
That diesel exaust fluid you speak of last quite long that you think unless something changed in the 2012 from the 2011's.
I get well over 5000 miles before I have to fill it. It cost 12 buck for 2.5 gallons.
The truck holds 5 gallons.
I have a boxy shaped travel trailer that I pull. The mileage does drop considerably when pulling my trailer and its about 12,000 lbs. I get about 9.5 mpg. when towing it.
My wife looked at the sticker mpg on 1/2 tons and she said they are supposed to get worse milleage than a diesel.....I dont really know about that.
The oil changes are expensive as I have them done at the dealer. But if thats a problem you shouldnt be buying such an expensive truck in the first place.
I read on this forum by some owner that the lower geared rear end diesel trucks get way worse fuel milleage than the 3.55 rear end. I cant see how that is but he got rid of the truck because of it.......I dont know why you would want the other rear end anyway........go with the 3.55.
These are the expereinces I have with MY truck. I know two others with the same trucks and they tell me the same things.
Guess thats all I know.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My new company truck is a 2011 3/4 ton with the 5.4, 6speed tran., 3.73 rearend, 4 door, and long wheel base. I pulled a tool trailer loaded (and I mean loaded!) from beaumont to portland, 4:45 min., getting about 9-9.5 mpgs at 75 mph against a 20mph head wind. It pulled it fine, meaning, plenty of power.
Unloaded, it was averaging 12.5-13 mpgs Saturday coming home at 75 again against all that wind from the storm.
Note: the 6 speed tranny is pretty nice. 1st gear is really low, as in unloaded you move maybe 10 feet and it already has shifted to 2nd under "normal" acceleration.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 2011 F-250 CC FX4 6.7 with 3.55, I love this truck. It rides great and has plenty of power. My part-time job has a 2011 F-250 CC with 6.2, I can tell a difference in driving the two power wise. To me the gasser rides rougher also. I've had a F-150 4X4 and a Chevy 2500 Z71 pulling my 23' bay boat. I just couldn't take the 7mpg anymore. I just pulled my boat to Port Mansfield last week and averaged 11.5 running 70mph. I have 3000 miles on my truck now so it's not really broke in yet. I average 18 mixed driving and usually see 20+ on long highway trips. I'm glad I finally got this truck!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2011 F250 Lariat 6.7L Diesel 4x4 - I'm seeing 15-18.5 mixed driving. Would not own the gasser! 

As for the Urea injection, corresponds to oil changes so about every 7500 miles you refill the DEF (urea) tank. Best place to get it, LOVES or Buc-ees where you can get the 2.5 gallon for like $5. Autozone or the like will stick it to you...

Towing my 5k lb rig, seeing around 13.5 at 70mph... ONE trip to the coast and you have more than made up for any difference in fuel costs as well as the DEF which is not that big of a deal really. 

Drive the diesel and you won't want the gasser!


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

2011 F250 4x4 6.7, drove from San Antonio to Refugio yesterday and got 20-21mpg going 70-75. Mixed driving I'm seeing anywhere from 15-18mpg. Only has 1700miles so we shall see but I'm extremely impressed. Basically you'd be crazy not to get the diesel. Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your purchase


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> My new company truck is a 2011 3/4 ton with the 5.4, 6speed tran., 3.73 rearend, 4 door, and long wheel base. I pulled a tool trailer loaded (and I mean loaded!) from beaumont to portland, 4:45 min., getting about 9-9.5 mpgs at 75 mph against a 20mph head wind. It pulled it fine, meaning, plenty of power.
> Unloaded, it was averaging 12.5-13 mpgs Saturday coming home at 75 again against all that wind from the storm.
> Note: the 6 speed tranny is pretty nice. 1st gear is really low, as in unloaded you move maybe 10 feet and it already has shifted to 2nd under "normal" acceleration.


You might want to check under your hood. No 5.4 in 2011 models.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive learned in the past several years that there is realy no comparison diesel to gas. Hands down Diesel wins. Everything else is just a subpar compromise. Spend the extra loot and get the 6.7.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

oceanwaves08 said:


> You might want to check under your hood. No 5.4 in 2011 models.


You know, I assumed it was a 5.4. After reading your reply I began inspection. The motor designation was way the hell in the back of the dang area. Yep, 6.2 liter. Now I'm even more impressed with 14.5 to 15.2 mpgs.
Edit; after learning electronics, she's getting just about 15mpgs "unloaded" no tow on highway at 75.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

does anyone ever figure in repair costs when debating this topic?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

fishbowl365 said:


> does anyone ever figure in repair costs when debating this topic?[/QUOTE
> 
> No, mine belongs to the company, so, they repair it.
> But that is an overlooked point of debate.


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

> I have the 3.55 rear end and thats the one to get IMO for towing. I have no idea why the other one is even made.


Been looking for this rear axle ratio in the 2011 (as that's where the incentives are) and am only finding the 3.31. Other forums list this as an "equal" to the 3.55. Ford shows the tow capacity as the same, with either.

Redfishr - What have you heard about the 3.31?

I currently have a deposit on a F250 FX4 2011 Diesel with the 3.31 and am supposed to pick up Monday in Houston. I haul a boat that weighs about 8500lbs. loaded down. At this time, I can't see myself hauling anything heavier...though one day I would like to upgrade my boat to a GW 282 Sailfish. I think that boat tops the scales around 10,500.

Any last minute advice before I pull the trigger?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I was going to get the 3.31's but so glad I have the 3.55's... I would recommend you look at the 3.55's. At 70 MPH it keeps the motor just on the edge of the power band and believe it or not, at 75 is where I get the best economy.. The 3.31's will be a little less peppy and I think might have a little less economy due to needing to put a little more foot into it and in turn spooling up the turbo if that makes sense. 

Either way, 8500 lbs will be pretty easy for the 6.7l.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

In the older models, the rear ends were 3.55, 3.73, and 4.1.
It was then recommended to get the 4.10 rear end for the heaviest loads.
Ofcourse I thought that was a bit much and got the 3.73.
BUT now its the 3.55 and 3.31.
All I know is I have the 3.55 and it is only getting 9.5mph when towing my 11,000 lb trailer.
I would bet that the 3.31 would not stay in 6th gear with that load.
Mine does.
And someone on hear said they got rid of a 2011 because its milleage was soo bad.
He said he had the 3.31.
I'm no expert but I would go with the 3.55 if I were you. 
When they told me of my choices, I chose the 3.55 over the other just because I knew it would be better for towing......
I dont care what they tell you, its only gonna be what you want to hear...They are easy to tell apart the 3.31 have the smaller tires and wheels.
Why is that ?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Because the smaller tires offset the gear ratio... Speaking of tires, it's good practice to take into consideration if you will be going to a different size (i.e. larger). That said, when I go to 35's, my ratio will theoretically drop to somewhere in the 3.45 from 3.55..

Again, I would not buy 3.31's... 

3.55's are great and might even recommend 3.73's...


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice. Picked up the FX4 XLT F250 today, with the 3.55 axle. Averaged 20.4 MPG's coming home from Tomball Ford to Beaumont. Rides like a Cadillac.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

fishorcutbait said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. Picked up the FX4 XLT F250 today, with the 3.55 axle. Averaged 20.4 MPG's coming home from Tomball Ford to Beaumont. Rides like a Cadillac.


Congrats.... Hope you enjoy it.. Post some pics when you can.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whats this ammonia injection? are yall referring to cetane booster?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

No, there is a urea injection that is used to clean out the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF). They used to inject a shot of diesel however that has changed and now urea is used. 

Cetane booster is a fuel related thing - basically the same as octane booster for gassers.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Not to be a downer on the diesel, but do you still have to pull the cab to work on the turbo in the '11 ?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

hoosierplugger said:


> Not to be a downer on the diesel, but do you still have to pull the cab to work on the turbo in the '11 ?


Dont know........but that dont matter to me......I'm not pullin it..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

hoosierplugger said:


> Not to be a downer on the diesel, but do you still have to pull the cab to work on the turbo in the '11 ?


No... Turbo is situated more centrally.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> No, there is a urea injection that is used to clean out the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF). They used to inject a shot of diesel however that has changed and now urea is used.
> 
> Cetane booster is a fuel related thing - basically the same as octane booster for gassers.


oh I see. things have changed with the new diesels.

yeah i put a shot of cetane booster with every tank. thought maybe that's what yall were referring to.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

El Carnicero said:


> Ive learned in the past several years that there is realy no comparison diesel to gas. Hands down Diesel wins. Everything else is just a subpar compromise. Spend the extra loot and get the 6.7.


EXACTLY!!!

I went from diesel to gas and back to diesel. gas is fine for a car but not for a truck. unless you dont pull anything at all.


----------

